# Hi, all! :)



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey, everyone! My name is Quentin... Friends call me Q. I'm entirely new to sailing, though I've spent a lot of time on boats. I'm a tattoo artist and been so for 24 years. Before that, i worked on tugs in the Mississippi river and on offshore supply boats as well as fishing boats in the Gulf of Mexico. I'm from Louisiana, but currently living in Norway. I've been wanting a sailboat for several years now and think it's about time to make that investment.  I joined the forum here, basically to read about the trials and errors that other people face with having this lifestyle, as well as to ask for advice from veterans and newcomers alike, and maybe to learn from the FAQ's that are faced here... And look forward to getting to know new people along the way... 

Thanks! Q


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Welcome! Leaning towards any particular type of boat?


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

Have my eye on a Morgan out island 33...


----------



## benjiwoodboat (Aug 6, 2007)

And why the Morgan 33?


----------



## TheTardis (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, you lutefisk gobbling *******!


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard, you lutefisk gobbling *******!


Haha... In ten years, I've only tried that stuff twice... once to see if I liked it, and a second to be sure I didn't...


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

benjiwoodboat said:


> And why the Morgan 33?


I like the style and room of it, but still have to be sure it will work for me in terms of sailing and handling... also the price is attractive for the size...


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

TheTardis said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Another Fish In the Sea said:


> Haha... In ten years, I've only tried that stuff twice... once to see if I liked it, and a second to be sure I didn't...


You're two ahead of me. My current wife is norwegian on her mor's side, and we both understand that lutefisk in the house will change "current" to "former"- that shidt ain't right.


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

bljones said:


> You're two ahead of me. My current wife is norwegian on her mor's side, and we both understand that lutefisk in the house will change "current" to "former"- that shidt ain't right.


Luckily, they usually serve it only for Christmas, and it's only a favorite in certain households... of course you should see the faces when I pour Tony Chacere's cajun season on the Christmas food here...  Hils kona di fra Norge, da!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Oofda!


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

bljones said:


> oofda!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Seriously, a Morgan OI 33? In Norway?
I'd be thinking about a Fisher instead.


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

So far, i really like the pictures I've seen of them, but I may feel differently when I set foot on one... ya never know... since they don't manufacture them anymore, a test drive is a bit difficult...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's not a boat I would choose for the North Sea. That is one cold, exposed, uncofortable layout. gimme a pilothouse anyday when I am north of 55.


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

Most of the bats sit on land here in the winter, or sail south to warmer places in the fall... which is why I wanna buy in the southern states, and come over with it when I feel confident enough.. which could take a while.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Another reason why the OI is not the best choice. I wouldn't cross the Atlantic in one. There are better options.


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

It'll probably take a while to get the money up, so options are good to explore...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

If I was you, i'd start a "Best 30-35' boat to cross the atlantic for under $25K" thread.


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

For me, a lot of it is "living space", but safely from point a-z is also very important!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

a Tanzer 28 beats a OI33 for living space, but neither one would be my first choice for Norway sailing, unless you like a very short season.
One word- pilothouse. Trust me.


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

I learned an expression in Norway years ago, "Det finns ikke dårlig vær, men bare dårlig klær!"... so I've adapted! Directly translated it means "There's no bad weather, but only bad clothes!" lol


----------



## daddyhobbit (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard. There are a couple of OutIslands for sale in the Virgin Islands. Check Craigs list out. You will do fine on one.
Jim
S/V Osprey
Youg Sun Pilot House
Saint Thomas VI


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

daddyhobbit said:


> Welcome aboard. There are a couple of OutIslands for sale in the Virgin Islands. Check Craigs list out. You will do fine on one.
> Jim
> S/V Osprey
> Youg Sun Pilot House
> Saint Thomas VI


Thanks! Will look into it, but will also try to get as much feedback (and experience) as I can, beforehand!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Even the best clothes will barely make an OI sufferable in norway, and apparel has damn little impact on seakeeping, rigging, tankage and comfort on a transatlantic passage.


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

That's what research is for!  I also wanna find some people to sail with in the gulf coast area to get the feel of other boats as well, as someone suggested earlier... it may still be a year before I even manage to get the boat for the crossing. I hope not, but prepared for that.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Smart move. get as much seatime as possible on as many boats as possible before you pull the trigger. Don't be afraid to look north of the gulf as well. You bring the boudin and etouffee, I'll provide the boat.


----------



## Another Fish In the Sea (Nov 3, 2012)

You provide the boat and I'll cook every day! I promise.... We're using paper plates and stuff though! I hate doing dishes! lol Cajun food is my specialty!


----------

